# Our new puppy Cooper



## Hannah86w (May 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
I said i would post some pics of our new puppy called Cooper. 
So here they are!
I think i want him to stay cute and little for ever.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

awwwwwwwww adorable wee chappie


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwwwww he is sooo adorable


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes very cuete, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Hannah86w (May 19, 2008)

I want him to stay this cute all the time.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh bless his little cotton socks, I love the one of him fast asleep! That should be our dog lol, moms maiden name was cooper lmao! .
He is really cute! Good luck with him and enjoy every minute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a sweet little thing,,lovely colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hannah86w (May 19, 2008)

Ah thanks for the nice compliments! I dont know why we called him Cooper, i just heard the name and liked it. 
I have always wanted a mini cooper though, so maybe i'll have to get one so i can take Cooper the dog places in my Mini Cooper car!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

he is gorgeous- congrats on your new edition


----------



## Hannah86w (May 19, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Hannah86w said:


> Ah thanks for the nice compliments! I dont know why we called him Cooper, i just heard the name and liked it.
> I have always wanted a mini cooper though, so maybe i'll have to get one so i can take Cooper the dog places in my Mini Cooper car!


You may not believe this  hehe, as i said moms maiden name was cooper and guess what her mom's name was lol..........Mini Cooper honest she also has a brother........yes you guessed it Tommy Cooper lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awwww he is so sweet


----------



## Hannah86w (May 19, 2008)

Ah thats sweet! You'd definately have to have a mini cooper car if you were called mini cooper! hehe


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

He's lovely - he suits his name


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I started off by saying "awwww" at the first pic, and by the time I'd got to the one of him sleeping I was in raptures!  He's a lovely little chap. Congratulations!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cooper is absolutely georgous.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

bless what a sweety


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful little pup. I would be cuddled up on the bed with him! Enjoy


----------

